

The Rise and Fall of Twitter - Mistone
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/08/the-rise-and-fall-of-twitter/

======
river_styx
Arrington is kinda like a really sad Nero, standing atop techcrunch hill with
his fiddle, desperately waiting for twitter to burn.

------
Xichekolas
Video: Funny

Techcrunch constantly whining about Twitter being down: Lame

------
stcredzero
The short writeup is like a preemptive surrender to Godwin's law!

------
lisper
This actually makes an interesting psychological experiment. I know German,
and I found I could not focus on the subtitles unless I turned the sound down,
which took away some of the emotional impact. But it made me laugh anyway.

~~~
jauco
Most of the tv here is subtitled, and by now I cannot _not_ read them. Even if
they don't match what's being said or they just read "sorry, due to technical
differences we have no subtitles". That last one is super annoying because
every time the image changes abruptly it triggers a 'read-subtitle' response
in me. I can understand English just fine, but reading subtitles is hardwired
somewhere.

------
Mistone
in terms of a video mashup I thought it was really well done, good to see them
poking fun at twitter and hyper connectivity.

~~~
alaskamiller
Considering they took an already pretty funny video that relied completely on
the captions and rejiggled the text to read twitter.. I'm just going to give
them a C for effort.

------
JesseAldridge
The XBox Live version was better. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfkDxF2kn1I>

------
sh1mmer
It's a video, which is lame but funny. It's like trashy TV designed
specifically for geeks.

